# To Sweat or Not to Sweat...



## ThePuddlePirate (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello, I started TKD late last year. I typically train 2 to 3 nights a week (sometimes more). I absolutely love it. I have  been promoted up to Purple Belt and am blessed to be studying the art with my kids. We attend a very positive, but serious (in my opinion) school. My kids can't get enough and are always asking to attend more classes and any extra functions the school might be sponsoring (picnics, parades, demo's, etc.). While I have never been "afraid" to ask a question I feel that I might have missed my opportunity when I first noticed this issue. During training, I sweat, a lot. My school does allow a "summer" uniform (school t-shirt, TKD pants and belt) but we have since gone back to our traditional uniforms. My question, is it appropriate or inappropriate to wear some kind of bandanna on my head to prevent my sweat to from getting over the mats or opponents? I'm sorry if this gross's anyone out, but  my philosophy is: If I'm going to train, I'm going to set an example and train as best and as hard as I can. Indomitable Spirit!
George


----------



## EddieCyrax (Sep 17, 2015)

Just ask your instructor if they would mind or have suggestions.

I sweat a lot too.  I wear a summer weight BJJ gi during my Kempo training.  It is heavier and acts like a towel.  

I switch to a clean/dry gi between classes.... Kempo/BJJ.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2015)

Your instructor will have the final say, of course, but in our dojang we wouldn't object at all.


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 17, 2015)

I am what I would call a "sweater". I sweat... a lot. I have to say this - don't be so conscious about your sweat. It means you're working hard and your body is doing what it needs to do in order to keep you cool. I do grappling so I have gotten used to being a sweaty guy rolling around with another sweaty guy and having our sweat drip into each others faces. Yes, it's kind of gross at first but you get over it. Your sweat will get onto the mats... that's why hopefully your dojang wipes them down after every class.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Sep 17, 2015)

First - good for you on giving it everything!!  - Pil Sung!!  

I agree with checking with your Instructor, but I've seen people wear them
at our dojang. Your post reminded me of my TKD big brother who comes
to class with a small towel to wipe his face in between drills because he
also sweats A LOT!!


----------



## evelbug (Sep 18, 2015)

I always wear a headband.  It keeps the sweat out of my eyes and it makes me feel like the Karate Kid.  

Using iron on transfers and some fabric from the local sewing store, I just made myself a couple headbands with the school's logo on it.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 18, 2015)

I have considered a headband as well. I start sweating when I just look at the Dojang.


----------



## tubby (Sep 19, 2015)

Im a very heavy sweater but have never thought to ask to wear a headband in class. I do wear a halo bandana under the headgear for sparring though, as well as for cycling. Never a drip in the eyes.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 25, 2015)

I like wearing my black xingyi uniform. Atleast with ot its hqrd to notice the sweat though the summer heat that uniform is too hot! I sweat a lot either way, xingyin uniform, karate gi, shirt and gi pants dosnt matter. I dont like sweat on my forehead either. Especially since I needva hair cut and every time I go for a low stance my hs ir goes in my face

Ask your question there are no stupid questions.  Only those that do or dont learn from them.


----------

